

The Power of Simplicity- Alan Kay SAP Keynote - morphle
http://global.sap.com/campaign/na/usa/CRM-XU15-INT-STILP/index.html

======
morphle
It is the third video from the top. Alan references HANA briefly, the in-
memory database
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SAP_HANA](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SAP_HANA)

